# Staffies- Bad points



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

As some of you are aware I have been looking into the ideal dog breed for me -

I am an active single male.
I live in a flat on the 1st floor (this may be changing due to problems with my current flat)
Living in a flat means I also have to consider noise.

This lead me to decide on a greyhound, which in turn led to looking through rescues as there are so many greyhounds in these centres.

And that in turn has highlighted what I already knew, that there is lots of staffies in rescues. So I am now thinking maybe I am wrong to write off some breeds (i.e Staffies) just because they are not greyhounds.

So have decided to look into Staffies abit more, as I do like them and know they are really good dogs despite their image. So was wondering if anyone who has current or past experience of Staffies could give me some pointers to bad points, or even good points, cos there may be some I do not know as of yet.

Many thanks :thumbup:

(not sure which I would pick if I found an ideal grey and an ideal staffie  )


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

As you're single, do you work and if so what hours? Can you take a dog to work with you or what arrangements will you make during the day?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

If I am out it is only for 2-3 hours max.

Even then it could come with me at times.


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

staffies have no bad points! 

the only thing to watch for is dog aggression as they were bred for it after all. though if youre rescuing one, they should have been assessed properly anyway, so that is something to talk to the rescue place about.

other than that, a staffy is at home in a flat as it is on a farm, they do not care where they live as long as they get to curl up with you for a scratch


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Staffies are lovely dogs & its great that you would consider giving a rescue a second chance
About the only bad point I can think of is that they can, if not socialised properly when younger, be dog aggressive


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

True the centre would hopefully match me with the right dog for me regardless of it's breed I guess.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

That's should be fine for either breed then, as long is it's not likely to be a situation that will change in the future. Of the two, I think greyhounds are probably more suitable to being left for longer periods and also in a flat as they are couch potatoes who don't require too much exercise. They do like company though, so would probably recommend rehoming two if you are out longer periods, but if that's not the case then either should be fine.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> True the centre would hopefully match me with the right dog for me regardless of it's breed I guess.


Do you have a garden? A lot of rescues won't rehome to people living in flats, especially if you don't have a garden or outside area. Also, if you are renting you will need to get written premission from the landlord.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> That's should be fine for either breed then, as long is it's not likely to be a situation that will change in the future. Of the two, I think greyhounds are probably more suitable to being left for longer periods and also in a flat as they are couch potatoes who don't require too much exercise. They do like company though, so would probably recommend rehoming two if you are out longer periods, but if that's not the case then either should be fine.


True you do often see greyhounds who have to be rehomed together.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> Do you have a garden? A lot of rescues won't rehome to people living in flats, especially if you don't have a garden or outside area. Also, if you are renting you will need to get written premission from the landlord.


Already been in touch with a few rescues and they are ok about my current flat as long during any vetting I can show I have access to a grassed area for the dog to toilet, which I do. And my landlord has no problems with pets as long as they are not noisey and result in complaints.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats great - just advising to ask your landlord for 'written' permission. The rescue I check for does ask to see this (rather than take the adoptee's word for it) and it also gives you security in case your landlord changes their mind 

Good luck and I'm sure a staffie (or staffie x) would be equally happy to have a home with you.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My staffie (cross) was quite giddy when he was younger (no one had taught him any manners and not to jump up etc) but he was very bombproof - we don't know anything about his background as was found as a stray at 1 but nothing fazes him that we enounter out and about.

Most staffies are people loving and cuddly and love being with you - my boy follows me everywhere and when sitting down likes to cuddle up all the time. 

He doesn't mind being left either as long as he has had a nice walk and his breakfast

He is quite clumsy too and bull in a china shop 

He was good with other dogs but he hgot attacked and after alot of work will tolerate strange dogs but doesn't embrace their company - will just try to ignore them.

He very much enjoys being part of a family, loves his people, loves life and doggy sister and is a real clown too. New experiences don't faze him either.

Of all the staffies that come through the rescue I volunteer for they can be a mixed bag with regard to other dogs but ALL have been genuinely people loving, fuss and cuddle loving fun little dogs.

I thinknn they also cope well in an urban environment too.

I don't know greyhounds so much - why not one of each! Or a Bull Lurcher


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have it in writing from the landlord already 

Alot of Staff crosses in rescues have taken my interest. There are alot of Bull Lurchers, Staff x GSD and Staff x Akita's in there. So yes when I say Greyhounds and Staffies as my choices I include crosses in that.


----------



## bobthedog 1 (Feb 19, 2011)

to me no dog has bad points , we have them, any dog thats been in an abusive or unfortunate place where their owner cant look after them forgets all that and responds to the environment it finds itself in , so a staffy is a fantastic dog at adapting like all of them they are clowns and love affection they can be aggressive yes but that is how we make them a little bit of knowledge about any dog is good


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

My options could be limitless at this rate :lol:

For example I would not go out and buy an Akita, Husky, Malamute due to my circumstances, but a rescue may have an ideal dog of those breeds to suit me. (This is just an example, so do not judge the breeds I named  )

So maybe I should not write off any rescue dog just because of it's breed.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

staffies are bad!!!!!!!


they'll lick you to death! :lol:

i have two staff crosses and i cannot fault them at all


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

There are alot of staffies around here, all owned by the same type of person, that group of people fairly common in the UK nowadays...............

Old Ladies :lol: 

So much for there supposed status as a "Devil Dog"


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> My options could be limitless at this rate :lol:
> 
> For example I would not go out and buy an Akita, Husky, Malamute due to my circumstances, but a rescue may have an ideal dog of those breeds to suit me. (This is just an example, so do not judge the breeds I named  )
> 
> So maybe I should not write off any rescue dog just because of it's breed.


obivously you know what breeds aren't for you, my parents went to a rescue 4 years back adamant they would only have a Yorkshire terrier/small dog that was calm  they came home with a staff x terrier that was a bit of a lunatic  they said as soon as they met her they 'connected'


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

To save me making another thread...........

Obviously rescues check dogs health etc and give them out neutered, vaccinated, etc. What are peoples thoughts on things to check if getting via a site such as preloved? Reason I ask is I have seen an ad for a 4 year old staffie, free to a good home due to the daughter becoming allergic.

But back on to the original reason of this post..........

As said there is alot of stories of people who have gone to a centre looking for a given breed who leave with something else.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> As some of you are aware I have been looking into the ideal dog breed for me -
> 
> I am an active single male.
> *I live in a flat on the 1st floor (this may be changing due to problems with my current flat)*Living in a flat means I also have to consider noise.
> ...


I'm concerned about this line. If you are changing flats, will you have the same dog friendly landlord? If not, I would wait till things have settled. It is not easy to rent with a dog.

I don't know a lot about staffies, but if you don't mind idiots crossing the street to avoid you, gathering up their brats or telling them that the dog will bite, then great idea!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> To save me making another thread...........
> 
> Obviously rescues check dogs health etc and give them out neutered, vaccinated, etc. What are peoples thoughts on things to check if getting via a site such as preloved? Reason I ask is I have seen an ad for a 4 year old staffie, free to a good home due to the daughter becoming allergic.
> 
> ...


i ot my German Shepard of a smiliar site to preloved  maybe email/phone and ask to see him/her first and meet the people who have it and take the chance to ask a million questions


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> To save me making another thread...........
> 
> Obviously rescues check dogs health etc and give them out neutered, vaccinated, etc. What are peoples thoughts on things to check if getting via a site such as preloved? Reason I ask is I have seen an ad for a 4 year old staffie, free to a good home due to the daughter becoming allergic.
> 
> ...


That's the excuse they usually give, so be very careful. It is tempting to have the preloved dog, just to save it from a fate worse than death. Free to a good home is no way to part with a dog, especially a staffie. If you are looking at ads, I am cynical enough to not believe a single word they say!


----------



## bobthedog 1 (Feb 19, 2011)

a dogs love is unconditional it will die for u if u show him / her the love and respect they deserve , i personally have put my life in control of a dog and im still here so yeh they r the most loveing creatures on the planet as far as im concerned no equals


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I'm concerned about this line. If you are changing flats, will you have the same dog friendly landlord? If not, I would wait till things have settled. It is not easy to rent with a dog.
> 
> I don't know a lot about staffies, but if you don't mind idiots crossing the street to avoid you, gathering up their brats or telling them that the dog will bite, then great idea!


Yes will be the same landlord, and not sure on timings when I could move yet. Hope to get a better idea soon, I could even end up in a ground floor flat with a yard/garden or even a one bedroom cottage with a yard/garden. So until I have a better idea, getting a dog is not something that will be happening real soon, least while my bathroom and kitchen ceilings are on the floor :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I
> I don't know a lot about staffies, but if you don't mind idiots crossing the street to avoid you,


Unfortunately some of those "idiots" will be crossing the street because of the awful experiences with Staffies attacking their dogs and don't want to take any chances 

A neighbours dog was *killed* by a Staffy, had it's eye ripped out and it's belly torn. I've had them go for my dogs, do I cross the road when I see them coming/avoid them in the park you bet I do :scared:

I don't worry if I'm alone and I've met some lovely, people friendly ones and I know many are good with dogs they know etc etc etc ................

But I will not chance a strange staff anywhere near mine if I can help it


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

To be fair I haven't had much of this with my dog; maybe he is not that staffie looking from a distance (he is a tall lean staffie x).

I would always rehome from a rescue if I could, as they will have assessed, neutered etc etc and given any treatment - but I often think that todays free ad dog is potentially tomorrows poundie; especially as rescue spaces for staffies are near impossible to get people run out of options... with the private rehomes I am sure there are many genuine re-homers out there who will be honest; but my suspicioius nature always wonders if they are being fully truthful about the dog - does it have any medical conditions they may not tell you about; or have seperation anxiety or anything - so would try to see if you can check out as many things as possible before rehoming to make sure teh dog is as they say it is.

As mentioned its amazing how many children develop allergies to dogs these days....


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

True my option would be the rescue route. Better to pay that £100 donation, than paying alot more later for what could be a bad/ill dog.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> *Unfortunately some of those "idiots" will be crossing the street because of the awful experiences with Staffies attacking their dogs and don't want to take any chances *
> 
> A neighbours dog was *killed* by a Staffy, had it's eye ripped out and it's belly torn. I've had them go for my dogs, do I cross the road when I see them coming/avoid them in the park you bet I do :scared:
> 
> ...


I do apologise; wrong word to use I suppose if you have had a bad experience. You are just being cautious and I would probably be the same. I meet a lot of staffies when I am walking mine, and to be honest, I have only ever met a nasty one once, who was quite happy till he got close and realised just how big Ferdie was. Then he snarled at him and got my foot in his face.

I did hear about a staffie cross killing another dog here only last week. But I know how many people gather up their kids when they see my two coming, which is completely ridiculous as they wouldn't hurt a soul. It is the people that believe everything they read in the newspapers that annoy me so much. Sorry.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Bad points of a staffie - being knee-capped! Met a lovely one our running last summer, very friendly, full body wagging. His owner called him back, he turned to go, I stepped forward and he swung his head straight into my knee - felt like beng hit with a sledgehammer!

On a more serious note, the only real issue I would be concerned about is the potential for dog aggro. But as has been said already, if you get a dog from a reputable rescue they should be able to tell you how the dog is around other dogs / people / other animals etc.

Personally, I think either a greyhound or a staff should be fine in a flat. Or many other breeds / mutts.

I have no problem with getting pets from Preloved and similar - just be aware of the risks! A rescue is far more likely to be honest with you, tell you the dogs faults as well as its strengths, and hopefully match you up with the most suitable dog for you. 
With the free ads there are no guarantees - many people will lie through their teeth about the reason for rehoming, the dog's health and behaviour etc. 

Of course, what risks you are prepared to take will depend on your circumstances and your own abilities and experience. For example, if you had other dogs, small pets or children it might just be too much of a risk getting a dog this way! The same for if you were a first time dog owner, or had to leave the dog long periods.
But - if you have no kids or other pets to worry about, and think you are prepared to deal with any possible problems, then go for it.

My other advice would be to carefully vet the ads! Personally I would avoid any that referred to the dog as "it", wanted a ludicrously high "rehoming fee", or that have pics showing the dog chained in a yard! 
Look for the well written ads which suggest the dog is genuinely a member fo the family that they are devastated to be parting with. When you contact them, get a feel for the owners - if they don't seem genuine, walk away.

My boss has rehomed all three of her dogs from the free ads with very few problems, and I know she would do the same in a heartbeat.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I do apologise; wrong word to use I suppose if you have had a bad experience. You are just being cautious and I would probably be the same. I meet a lot of staffies when I am walking mine, and to be honest, I have only ever met a nasty one once, who was quite happy till he got close and realised just how big Ferdie was. Then he snarled at him and got my foot in his face.
> 
> I did hear about a staffie cross killing another dog here only last week. But I know how many people gather up their kids when they see my two coming, which is completely ridiculous as they wouldn't hurt a soul. It is the people that believe everything they read in the newspapers that annoy me so much. Sorry.


I agree with the children, I would be no more cautious around Staffs than in commonsense ways than I would any dog 

I do sympathise with the good owners.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Most of a Staffies bad points are on the other end of the lead


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

What about preloved ads that are written as if the dog had typed it?What impression does that give? 

This is the one I saw on preloved - Preloved | jack needs a new home other in Holyhead, Wales, UK

But yeah if you ask the right questions if going via the ad route then it will help I guess. Also going to see it in its environment I suppose.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> What about preloved ads that are written as if the dog had typed it?What impression does that give?
> 
> This is the one I saw on preloved - Preloved | jack needs a new home other in Holyhead, Wales, UK
> 
> But yeah if you ask the right questions if going via the ad route then it will help I guess. Also going to see it in its environment I suppose.


Not sure if that doesn't make it worse. It seems to me that more children are allergic to staffies than any other breed, though. I used to say you don't know anyone till they try to sell you a horse, but it seems the same can be said for dogs.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I have fostered numerous amounts of staffies, I own 2 and my family has always kept staffies as pets. I can not find one fault! although they can be dog aggressive this is part of the breed.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

There are alot of free dogs on preloved. Guess ones like this - http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033517198/374d6c1d.html give a better impression of both the dog and why they are rehoming it.

So back to the topic in hand, I guess I will have to be open with what breed I get (as long as it's right) and work with finding the right one for me via a rescue ideally.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> What about preloved ads that are written as if the dog had typed it?What impression does that give?
> 
> This is the one I saw on preloved - Preloved | jack needs a new home other in Holyhead, Wales, UK
> 
> But yeah if you ask the right questions if going via the ad route then it will help I guess. Also going to see it in its environment I suppose.


Found the same dog under a different seller, the 2 posters could be related etc as they are not that far away. Just strikes me as odd that there is 2 posts one done 9 days ago, one done 2 days ago. This ad though gives a bit more detail of the dog - Preloved | brindle staffy boy needs new home! for sale in Ty Croes, Anglesey, UK


----------



## andy7418 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned Staffy Farts!

They are powerful enough to melt your face at times, if you don't find a food that agrees with them.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

andy7418 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Staffy Farts!
> 
> They are powerful enough to melt your face at times, if you don't find a food that agrees with them.


Yeah heard about them :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

andy7418 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Staffy Farts!
> 
> They are powerful enough to melt your face at times, if you don't find a food that agrees with them.


:lol: :lol: :lol: it's so true!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

i have a staffy x and a greyhound so good for you to think if rehoming them!!

Differences - greyhounds sleep all day when you are out and WILL take over your sofa. My staffy isnt as lazy and constantly has to be involved in what im doing, he even follows me when i go to the toilet as he hates to miss out lol.

Ask the rescue if you can have a trial period as I know a few of rescue staffys can have chewing problems


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the idea of a trial/foster. But need to get this flat fixed first lol


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> There are alot of free dogs on preloved. Guess ones like this - Preloved | alaskan malamute female free to good home other in Bungay, Suffolk, UK give a better impression of both the dog and why they are rehoming it.
> 
> So back to the topic in hand, I guess I will have to be open with what breed I get (as long as it's right) and work with finding the right one for me via a rescue ideally.


i would be very cautious rehoming a dog from a private ad, because if you do not get on with the dog, or the previous owners havent told you the whole truth about the dog, you wont have rescue back up and you may find it difficult to rehome the dog as rescues are totally full up.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> i would be very cautious rehoming a dog from a private ad, because if you do not get on with the dog, or the previous owners havent told you the whole truth about the dog, you wont have rescue back up and you may find it difficult to rehome the dog as rescues are totally full up.


Yeah had forgetten that point about rescues backing you up. :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

thats how we ended up with George, he was a foster, went off to his new home, but tried running away 6 times, so he came back to mine and has never even thought of running away, he knew where his home was. lol

How about a lurcher? you could have a staffy and a greyhound, there are alot of bull x greyhounds looking for homes on LurcherLink?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> thats how we ended up with George, he was a foster, went off to his new home, but tried running away 6 times, so he came back to mine and has never even thought of running away, he knew where his home was. lol
> 
> How about a lurcher? you could have a staffy and a greyhound, there are alot of bull x greyhounds looking for homes on LurcherLink?


Yeah that has been suggested, sort of best of both breeds.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Yeah that has been suggested, sort of best of both breeds.


Yeah, Phoenix is a staffy x whippet so technically a lurcher. Hes not as lazy as George the greyhound. But his pros are that he has the staffy commitment to want to please and the whippet lazyness in the home lol.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

So gonna use my small list of

Greyhound
Lurcher
S.B.T
Crosses of S.B.T 

To trawl the rescue route when I have a clearer picture of what is happening with my flat.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I rescued a staff and live in a flat and will never look back  all breeds can have issues with other dogs, so you are not completely "safe" no matter what you choose! x


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good to hear from someone with one who lives in a flat, kind of puts a part of my mind at rest.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

we've lived in a house and a flat with her, and i think she prefers the flat! she's a lazy pooch so less stairs are good thing  xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah heard of a few couch potato staffies


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: that's a cool photo


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Good to hear from someone with one who lives in a flat, kind of puts a part of my mind at rest.


We have a staffie who lives with my Mum in a house but will come visit us in our flat (we have a collie X here) and he's fine with both set ups. He lets you know when he needs a wee and you just take him out. I'd say there were no bad points per se, just some things can be unsuitable for certain people. A staffie would make a great companion for an active male, they love their exercise. However, they can become destructive when bored (like a lot of dogs) but if you exercise them well and provide some (safe) toys etc. when you go out they just entertain themselves, ours is a massive couch potato! That would be the main thing for me, as you're renting you need to be extra careful. But yes, staffies are wonderful! If you have a local Dogs Trust give them a ring or pop in, they are fantastic and rehomed to us and we're in a flat, after all, they want the dogs adopted to a good home and that's what they look for most.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

All the stuff in my flat that is in working order is mine, everything that has collapsed(i.e ceilings etc) is my landlords :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> All the stuff in my flat that is in working order is mine, everything that has collapsed(i.e ceilings etc) is my landlords :lol: :lol: :lol:


Usually the way  It's just things like the skirting, wallpaper, doors etc. if bored they may start having a wee chew on those...


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I think staffies are very adaptable little dogs, know a few in flats without a garden, well, mine as well. He adapted very fast. The only problem might be your floor finish, my neighbour below wasn't most pleased. We put so much effort in wishing for a non-barker and then we had to teach him to be very calm indoors as their nails on floor boards can drive people mad. So if you like sleek floors I would go for a grey, or get a ground floor flat.

Depends a lot on what you want to do with the dog, do you want a social life with him/her like walking in a park and have a chit chat with other dog walkers or would you rather seek out less popular walking spots. Some people have bad reactions to what a staffie look like or behave like (they growl in joy) or the size of a greyhound and their chase instinct, loads of greyhounds are kept muzzled, I meet a fair few that end up in trouble by just doing what they do best, have a fast run!

Personally I adore bull lurchers, my absolute perfect dog, the best of both world, the idiotic smile of the staffie and the over the top joy at being with his humans and the soothing elegance of a running sight hound, awww BLISS! 
Also how do you feel about the possibility of having to train hard recall on a lurcher, some are "deaf". 

A staffie good point to me is recall, they are a breeze to train.

Whatever you choose, I wish you the best of luck, if only half of the people that have dogs took half the time you are taking thinking this through there would be far less dogs in rescue. Very well done for being so cautious.
I think whatever dog you end up with you will make it work


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

shibby said:


> Usually the way  It's just things like the skirting, wallpaper, doors etc. if bored they may start having a wee chew on those...


That would fit in with the look of this flat :lol:

Seriously though I know what you mean.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

dodigna said:


> I think staffies are very adaptable little dogs, know a few in flats without a garden, well, mine as well. He adapted very fast. The only problem might be your floor finish, my neighbour below wasn't most pleased. We put so much effort in wishing for a non-barker and then we had to teach him to be very calm indoors as their nails on floor boards can drive people mad. So if you like sleek floors I would go for a grey, or get a ground floor flat.
> 
> Depends a lot on what you want to do with the dog, do you want a social life with him/her like walking in a park and have a chit chat with other dog walkers or would you rather seek out less popular walking spots. Some people have bad reactions to what a staffie look like or behave like (they growl in joy) or the size of a greyhound and their chase instinct, loads of greyhounds are kept muzzled, I meet a fair few that end up in trouble by just doing what they do best, have a fast run!
> 
> ...


I have carpets everywhere, and live above a chinese takeaway. So noise downwards is not a problem as they are closed more than they are open 

I am willing to put whatever effort is needed into training, and is something I had to think through when deciding on a greyhound as a choice. Also aware some can never be let off lead. I am lucky with different options for locations to walk and exercise any dog, as I live across the road from the beach, behind me is hills, to my left is mountains and to my right is mountains, plus I have fields. There is a chance I will be moving to a different location (due to problems with this flat), if I do it will be to a town which has all the above but no beach, but makes up for it with enclosed land to train on.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> That would fit in with the look of this flat :lol:
> 
> Seriously though I know what you mean.


 What are you living in man! :lol: Good Luck with your search anyway, staffies can really make a house (or flat ) a home.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Me and my partner have 2 staffords, and i have too say the only bad point is the farting even then i wouldnt change it for the world  a dog is what u make it and staffys are loyal loving dogs.  x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Only bad points of the ones here are that most are dog aggressive BUT they are all super friendly with people and give some of the best kisses and tail whips lol 

I fell in love with one a few weeks ago a stunning girl she was, soooo sweet she wouldve laid down for a week if I was there to give her belly rubs!


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> As some of you are aware I have been looking into the ideal dog breed for me -
> 
> I am an active single male.
> I live in a flat on the 1st floor (this may be changing due to problems with my current flat)
> ...


My answer is apparently going to be highly unpopular, but I think it needs to be in the conversation. Try to hear me out before you all just disregard it.

Pits and pit types *do* have a propensity for animal aggression. It is genetic. It's not simply a result of poor handling and training.

If you want to get into these breeds, or their mixes, you really have to take an inventory of what you are prepared to do in your life with a dog.

-Do you know how to break up a dog fight, safely?

-Do you understand how these breeds are truly different from other dogs? They don't give much, if any, warning that things are about to go horribly wrong. They require constant supervision with other animals, including dogs. If you ever plan on having more than one dog, know that the safest way is to separate and confine them when you can't be there to supervise. You may be a one-dog household if you get a Staffie or any pit type.

-Rescues do not always do good temperament testing on dogs. Some are wonderful at it. But some are not. Add to this that the dog's behavior in a shelter environment can be quite different from what you will experience in a home, and you see why you should not trust completely that any rescue can guarantee a dog's temperament. And no dog's temperament can be fully known until it hits maturity, anyway.

-Do you understand what it means to live with a dog-aggressive dog? If you end up with one?

-Does your apartment afford you unfettered access to the outdoors? Meaning, does your door open directly to the outdoors? Or would you need to go down a hallway or take an elevator to reach the outdoors? If you end up with a dog-aggressive dog, this is a *real consideration*. I have a dog-aggressive dog and I absolutely could not live in an apartment as we'd need to go down hallways and/or elevators with other dogs--not an option.

I have a dog aggressive pit mix (USA). I got her from a reputable shelter when she was 6 months old. I had 30 years of experience training, showing and socializing dogs when I got her. *I did everything right. * _But she still became badly dog-aggressive when she hit maturity. _

I didn't give her up. I spent thousands of dollars on health testing, behaviorists and trainers. I can manage her, but she is still dog-aggressive.

It's changed my life in many, many ways. I never thought I'd only have one dog, but I can't possibly get another with Jess's temperament. I can't live in an apartment unless I have direct street access. She is just about never off-lead outside of my own home. Any time I have to leave her in someone else's care, I worry in ways you have never even imagined, so I do it very rarely. And I have unfortunately had to learn how to break up a dogfight very quickly.

This is a possibility with ANY rescue bully breed. People who say that these dogs are just like other dogs and it's all in the handler are severely misguided and part of the problems we see with bully breeds today. They aren't like every other dog. They have some unique concerns.

I am not saying no one should own these breeds, that they are horrible dogs--none of that. What I am saying is that you damned well better respect the breed heritage and understand how to manage it. Treating it just like any other dog is a sure road to disaster, sooner or later.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

shibby said:


> What are you living in man! :lol: Good Luck with your search anyway, staffies can really make a house (or flat ) a home.


I have a thread on here called "Is my life a comedy" that will explain it all lol


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Staffies are different to Pitties first off, yes they are related and yes they are similar. Blood sports are not so immediate in the Staffies past.

They are large terriers and as such have a propensity for being tricky with other dogs and other animals.

Plus they are bull breeds which means that they must be taught serious self control skills.



> This is a possibility with ANY rescue bully breed. People who say that these dogs are just like other dogs and it's all in the handler are severely misguided and part of the problems we see with bully breeds today. They aren't like every other dog. They have some unique concerns.
> 
> I am not saying no one should own these breeds, that they are horrible dogs--none of that. What I am saying is that you damned well better respect the breed heritage and understand how to manage it. Treating it just like any other dog is a sure road to disaster, sooner or later.


Why is any of this different in respects to any breeds or types genetic history?

Why do you think this is possible with any rescue bull breed - its possible with any breed, rescue or not.

Just because a certain type of dog is associated with genetic susceptibilities doesn't mean that it will be affected at all.

All behaviour has a basis in genetics and all behaviour is modifiable.

I work with both Staffie types, Pittie types and bull breeds almost totally. I am a fan of these dogs and as such know that these are the not the dogs for every person, lifestyle or situation but I could say that for ALL breeds/types. I would suggest that anyone getting any dog thoroughly prepare and take it slow. I wouldn't want any body to have the wool pulled over their eyes and this is why thorough prep is essential.

Why are these types of dogs always being highlighted as being different from other dogs?

Getting a dog at six months is not necessarily the key to getting the dog 'right' as implied. The damage could well have been done long before that. No handler is perfect and a behavioural issue can be modifed or managed to the best of the handler's ability.

Regardless of what type of dog you get, especially if an adult from unknown background, you must be prepared to give that dog plenty of support and time. But getting a puppy from an excellent breeder should involve the same amount of work, just the emphasis will be different.

OP I wish you the best of luck with your plan, choose well and be well prepared. Get enrolled in a APDT training class asap and make sure to show us lots and lots of pics as soon as you get your new addition


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Following this thread with interest, we're getting a GSD but would love to rescue a dog in the future (possibly very distant), and seeing how many staffies there are, I think it's definitely a breed we would consider, obv being very careful etc.JessiesGirl's post is definitely food for thought!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.

I am taking my time with finding a dog (most of my posts on here will confirm that). I have gone through many breeds and written them off totally or adding them to a list in my head to consider in the future. Whatever breed I get it will have alot of research behind its choice.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

To add to my last post:

The pit types usually *are* gentle and extremely loving and loyal with humans. This is one of their best traits, and one of the most dangerous. It's only dangerous because people see how well the dog gets on with humans and assumes that the dog will be similar with other dogs or other animals. I've fired many a petsitter over this misunderstanding! They say "Oh, but she is so sweet with people and children, you must be over reacting about the other dogs, surely!"

Uh, no, I'm not. NEXT!

These dogs were bred, originally, to hunt large game. Once you understand that, the rest of it all falls into place.

When you are a 40-60 pound dog, fighting very large game (divide by 2.2 to get kilos), you need a few things to survive, and all of these traits are bred into the dog:

-The sneak attack. You give that bull or other large game _no sign of imminent attack. _ as a pet dog owner, this means that you will likely *not* see T-ing up, posturing, growling, etc. There is an almost imperceptible stiffening of your pit-type and then he launches himself on the other dog. If you weren't watching in that 10th of a second, you missed all the warning you were going to get.

-They fight to win. They grab and hold. They will not let go. This is unlike most dogs when they fight.

-They have a preternatural ability to disregard pain. This is called 'gameness' in the bully breeds. They don't end a fight until they are dead, literally. They have a single-minded focus to win and will not give up. They totally disregard submissive signs from their prey and keep on with the fight. There are some interesting repercussions for you, the owner, trying to break up any fight your dog enters, unfortunately.

-Their jaw strength is second only to the Rottie. When you consider the jaw strength against their size, it's incredible.

-They don't mess around. They're going for the throat, each and every time.

-It's a highly athletic, muscular dog. This helped them survive being thrown by the bulls and other large game, and to dodge them when the large game went after them. And they are faster than what seems possible through the laws of physics. Looking at them, they don't appear to be built for speed--but, oh, would you be wrong. In short distance, they are freakily fast.

Again, I am not saying that these breeds are atrocious, etc. *I'm saying know what you're dealing with and manage accordingly. * Pretending it's a Yorkie or a Lab is only going to lead to heartache. If you know what you're dealing with, you can successfully own, live with and manage these dogs. But don't pretend they're not what they are.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

tripod said:


> Staffies are different to Pitties first off, yes they are related and yes they are similar. Blood sports are not so immediate in the Staffies past.
> 
> They are large terriers and as such have a propensity for being tricky with other dogs and other animals.
> 
> ...


Because they behave differently when about to attack, while attacking, in propensity to attack, and are capable of inflicting so much more damage than are many breeds.



> Why do you think this is possible with any rescue bull breed - its possible with any breed, rescue or not.


It is possible. Just less dangerous.



> Just because a certain type of dog is associated with genetic susceptibilities doesn't mean that it will be affected at all.


True, I only sad be prepared. The OP is comparing Staffies to Greyhounds, which is hopelessly misguided.



> All behaviour has a basis in genetics and all behaviour is modifiable.
> 
> I work with both Staffie types, Pittie types and bull breeds almost totally. I am a fan of these dogs and as such know that these are the not the dogs for every person, lifestyle or situation but I could say that for ALL breeds/types. I would suggest that anyone getting any dog thoroughly prepare and take it slow. I wouldn't want any body to have the wool pulled over their eyes and this is why thorough prep is essential.


In agreement there.



> Why are these types of dogs always being highlighted as being different from other dogs?


Because they are.



> Getting a dog at six months is not necessarily the key to getting the dog 'right' as implied. The damage could well have been done long before that. No handler is perfect and a behavioural issue can be modifed or managed to the best of the handler's ability.
> 
> Regardless of what type of dog you get, especially if an adult from unknown background, you must be prepared to give that dog plenty of support and time. But getting a puppy from an excellent breeder should involve the same amount of work, just the emphasis will be different.
> 
> OP I wish you the best of luck with your plan, choose well and be well prepared. Get enrolled in a APDT training class asap and make sure to show us lots and lots of pics as soon as you get your new addition


Sure, it's possible that something atrocious happened to my dog before I got her. But she didn't come to me with any behavioral issues or problems. And exhibited absolutely no aggression to any other animals or dogs. So I doubt something awful happened to her. Once she hit maturity, whole new ballgame.

I *DID* give her plenty of support, and still do.

You are not listening to me.

I said that these breeds come with some unique concerns. Owners should be prepared for them.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

JessiesGirl said:


> To add to my last post:
> 
> The pit types usually *are* gentle and extremely loving and loyal with humans. This is one of their best traits, and one of the most dangerous. It's only dangerous because people see how well the dog gets on with humans and assumes that the dog will be similar with other dogs or other animals. I've fired many a petsitter over this misunderstanding! They say "Oh, but she is so sweet with people and children, you must be over reacting about the other dogs, surely!"
> 
> ...


JessiesGirl some of this stuff is not true and feeds into the hype about these types of dogs, as if they need any more tarnishing.

How a dog attacks game is different to fights and scuffles in social situations. If not why not consider this when dealing with hounds or spitz breeds?

Yes tenacity in Pits is often referred to as gameness. This same tenacity is seen in many terrier breeds in relation to their game animals. But hunting and social situations are different - prey aggression and affective aggression is processed differently.

Do we see escalated aggression responses in ex-fighting dogs? Yes. Unfortunately modern fighting pitties are not the dogs they once were. Most are almost totally unsocialised as they are kept hidden. They have lost a lot of their excellent impulse control systems, including in relation to humans.

Do all ex fighters display your attempts to describe how these dogs fight - NO. Do all pitties behave like that - NO. Do we see problems with teh fighting MO of lots of types of dog - YES. I have worked with ex fighters.

Its not this that allows them to continue despite pain, injury etc. Its their stress chemical systems i.e. adrenaline being a contributor here. Their arousal level escalates extremely fast. This is true of lots of dogs from lots of backgrounds and lots of breeds.

All hunting animals ignore 'submissive' signs from their prey - there is evolutionary significance to that.

On jaw strength, please cite a credible source for this information.

I'm not denying your point in relation to preparing for a dog but continuing to distort the truth in relation to these dogs is hammering the last nails into the coffin.

Again, Staffies are not Pits - in the US American Staffies are different again. Pitties, Yorkies, Labs all need special consideration - they are more dog than breed. I am absolutely 'listening' to you, and have listened to these 'concerns' from many people who aim to scare monger about these types of dogs. Nobody is comparing greys with staffies. Nobody is disagreeing with preparing for the INDIVIDUAL dog you are getting (regardless of breed or hype). I am disagreeing, based on decades of experiences with these dogs and after seeing hundreds of them in the capacity of trainer and behaviour practioner, that these dogs are sooo different from all other dogs.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Do you have a garden? A lot of rescues won't rehome to people living in flats, especially if you don't have a garden or outside area. Also, if you are renting you will need to get written premission from the landlord.


Yep. I tried to rescue and all the rescues said no because I live in a flat.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

JessiesGirl said:


> The OP is comparing Staffies to Greyhounds, which is hopelessly misguided.
> .


Excuse me!!!!!!!!!!! where have I compared Staffies to Greyhounds????? I think you are misunderstanding my posts. I am fully aware of how different they are, and indeed how every breed has its own traits mainly based on why the each breed exists.

I agree with your posts that anyone getting a pit type dog needs to research fully etc otherwise things can go extremely wrong. But anyone getting a yorkie needs to research, anyone getting a newfoundland needs to research, anyone getting a akita needs to research, regardless of what breed people want they need to research fully. That is exactly what I am doing and have been doing for a very long time. Did I say I had decided on a S.B.T???? NO.....Did I say I had decided on a Greyhound??? Yes in a way, but now open to other breeds in rescue centres as per my posts. So I am rather offended how you think I am foolish enough to think a greyhound is like a S.B.T or vice versa.

End of rant :thumbup:


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

tripod said:


> JessiesGirl some of this stuff is not true and feeds into the hype about these types of dogs, as if they need any more tarnishing.
> 
> How a dog attacks game is different to fights and scuffles in social situations. If not why not consider this when dealing with hounds or spitz breeds?
> 
> ...


I'm not going to continue to argue with people who do not know their facts. I hesitated to even get into this thread, as I expected to be attacked and that has certainly been the experience.

These breeds do have some unique concerns.

And yes, the OP did say he'd as readily get a Staffie as a Greyhound as he trusts the rescues to temperament test them, so any breed is on the table. How one goes from wanting a Greyhound to wanting a Staffie in the same breath, I'll never understand.

I'm out of this discussion. If anyone wants my opinion, they can message me. But I'm not going to get into arguments of opinion. I stated mine and you are free to state yours. It's best for all that I just recuse myself from here on out on this thread.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

JessiesGirl said:


> And yes, the OP did say he'd as readily get a Staffie as a Greyhound as he trusts the rescues to temperament test them, so any breed is on the table. How one goes from wanting a Greyhound to wanting a Staffie in the same breath, I'll never understand.
> .


Err thanks for that made up comment I am supposed to have said :lol:

And I apologise for looking into different breeds, I tell you what I will now put all breeds of dog into a hat and pick one out without research?Will that make you happy?


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Excuse me!!!!!!!!!!! where have I compared Staffies to Greyhounds????? I think you are misunderstanding my posts. I am fully aware of how different they are, and indeed how every breed has its own traits mainly based on why the each breed exists.
> 
> I agree with your posts that anyone getting a pit type dog needs to research fully etc otherwise things can go extremely wrong. But anyone getting a yorkie needs to research, anyone getting a newfoundland needs to research, anyone getting a akita needs to research, regardless of what breed people want they need to research fully. That is exactly what I am doing and have been doing for a very long time. Did I say I had decided on a S.B.T???? NO.....Did I say I had decided on a Greyhound??? Yes in a way, but now open to other breeds in rescue centres as per my posts. So I am rather offended how you think I am foolish enough to think a greyhound is like a S.B.T or vice versa.
> 
> End of rant :thumbup:


I think we've misunderstood each other here. You said that you had settled on a Greyhound and then said that maybe a Staffie might be good. I find that difficult to comprehend personally, if you know those breeds and know what you want and are prepared to deal with.

To me, that says you are not yet decided on what you want your life with a dog to look like, haven't decided what you want to do. IMO, you need to take more inventory of yourself before exploring breeds.

We're in agreement that much research is needed before settling on any breed or dog though! :thumbup: So there's that. 

I'm getting out of the thread though, as the attacks I well expected have begun. You have my opinions already. If you for some reason want more, you can PM me. But I'm out.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

JessiesGirl said:


> I think we've misunderstood each other here. You said that you had settled on a Greyhound and then said that maybe a Staffie might be good. I find that difficult to comprehend personally, if you know those breeds and know what you want and are prepared to deal with.
> 
> To me, that says you are not yet decided on what you want your life with a dog to look like, haven't decided what you want to do. IMO, you need to take more inventory of yourself before exploring breeds.
> 
> ...


I do agree fully with what you are saying about researching, and think we have both been misunderstood. And yes anyone getting a dog bred for fighting/hunting etc needs to be prepared for any occassions when its genes kick in so to speak.

I do hope you continue to post here, and everyone acts in an adult manner. As your comments could assist people who end up here because they are looking into S.B.T's etc who had not really taken the breed history into account.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

JessiesGirl said:


> I'm not going to continue to argue with people who do not know their facts. I hesitated to even get into this thread, as I expected to be attacked and that has certainly been the experience.
> 
> These breeds do have some unique concerns.
> 
> ...


I, for instance, would love a lurcher or a greyhound, but I think living in a city I find a staffie more manageable. Staffies have solid recall and even though mine can be difficult with some dogs he still gets time off lead, as long as I am vigilant and he often wears a muzzle. In a city there are loads of small dogs and a ex racer grey or an ex-worker lurcher might be harder to manage if I wanted to let him off in a park, they see prey, they chase prey. 
My HOPELESS staffie cross was drawn to hide his head between his paws when we came a across an overly friendly stray kitten. He has zero prey drive. 
He snaps at dogs, but has never once been in a fight, he doesn't stalk and if a dog he doesn't like approaches him he will freeze, if the dog is savvy he will uturn if not he gets told to so so, but if he snaps back Ray will back off.
Really, they are not all the same.

Your experience is with your dog (and a different breed at that). All the staffies local to me that use the park are very nice dogs.
Not saying to go for a staffie instead of a grey, simply look at your circumstances and see what fits best.

Don't take this as an attack, but your posts come across as ALL staffies are dog aggressive because they are related to the pitbull, it would be the same as me saying all Greyhounds and lurchers are small furries killers, all Collies are neurotics, all chiuauas think are rottweilers, all labradors are perfect and so on; simply not reality


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Terr said:


> Yep. I tried to rescue and all the rescues said no because I live in a flat.


The few I have contacted for greyhounds have said flats are not a problem.

Just to clear up why I am now thinking of other breeds now is:

I still like greyhounds (still my number one choice)
But all the rescues close to me do not have any greyhounds, but do have alot of Staffies and Staff crosses, so that got me thinking "Should I really concentrate on just a rescue greyhound, when another breed/cross in rescue could suit me?". Partly also due to being a non driver so obviously would be easier to travel to a centre closer, to meet that non greyhound dog. But obviously willing to travel if needed, and in contact with various greyhound rescues.

I can not get a dog right now due to the state my flat is in, roofs collapsing, no heating, no hot water etc (another thread for that lol). So using that time to just explore all my options. And who knows maybe by the time I am sorted and in a position to get a dog, there will be a greyhound/lurcher nearby  or I may of met an ideal S.B.T or even an ideal Yorkie.......who knows :lol:


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

dodigna said:


> I, for instance, would love a lurcher or a greyhound, but I think living in a city I find a staffie more manageable. Staffies have solid recall and even though mine can be difficult with some dogs he still gets time off lead, as long as I am vigilant and he often wears a muzzle. In a city there are loads of small dogs and a ex racer grey or an ex-worker lurcher might be harder to manage if I wanted to let him off in a park, they see prey, they chase prey.
> My HOPELESS staffie cross was drawn to hide his head between his paws when we came a across an overly friendly stray kitten. He has zero prey drive.
> He snaps at dogs, but has never once been in a fight, he doesn't stalk and if a dog he doesn't like approaches him he will freeze, if the dog is savvy he will uturn if not he gets told to so so, but if he snaps back Ray will back off.
> Really, they are not all the same.
> ...


Argh, you're killing me! :lol:

I'm only answering you because I like and respect you. 

My intent was certainly *not* to say that all Staffies or all pit types will be problematic. I thought I had said, several times: that one must be prepared for the worst these breeds can offer when adopting.

Owners ought to be prepared, rather than badly surprised. That's all that I was trying to say. I was badly surprised. Here's the Jester on the day I brought her home (having been told she was a Lab mix) Jessie at 6 mos picture by Jessie0310 - Photobucket and again at maturity, where she is rather obviously a bully mix Jessie Sitting 2005 picture by Jessie0310 - Photobucket

And again, if the dog is at a shelter or rescue, odds are that this dog was the result of an unplanned breeding. Temperament was of no thought when the breeding occurred and you may be looking at a pup with a less than ideal temperament. With a breed known for animal aggression, that's a big risk.

*I'd never trust a bully breed alone, unsupervised with other dogs though, no matter how good the breeding. *

I'm really out now. Darn you for dragging me back in just cause I like you. Hrrmph. :001_cool:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

JessiesGirl said:


> . I was badly surprised. Here's the Jester on the day I brought her home (having been told she was a Lab mix) Jessie at 6 mos picture by Jessie0310 - Photobucket and again at maturity, where she is rather obviously a bully mix Jessie Sitting 2005 picture by Jessie0310 - Photobucket


 can see why you werre surprised


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> can see why you werre surprised


Oh yeah! Totally! By the time she hit a year, people on the street were telling me she was some sort of pit-type, as was the vet. Big surprise! I never wanted a bully breed, but well, I've got one!

We've made it work. I'd never give up on any dog I own. But man, was there a learning curve on the bully breeds!:eek6:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> can see why you werre surprised


I got Ray aged 5 months as a lab staffiex, imagine my face when he grew into a staffiesharpeix 

OP, some rescue places are very good at matching the right dog to the right home, I think the Dog Trust might be one. Your best bet is to visit, visit, visit. When I visited my local rescue I specifically didn't want a staffie, but in the end that is what we got. We went to see him in his foster home and there where two more staffies there and two kittens; the mayhem was infectious! We where immediately hooked.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

dodigna said:


> I got Ray aged 5 months as a lab staffiex, imagine my face when he grew into a staffiesharpeix
> 
> OP, some rescue places are very good at matching the right dog to the right home, I think the Dog Trust might be one. Your best bet is to visit, visit, visit. When I visited my local rescue I specifically didn't want a staffie, but in the end that is what we got. We went to see him in his foster home and there where two more staffies there and two kittens; the mayhem was infectious! We where immediately hooked.


Honestly, I think my rescue knew my pup's parentage. :eek6: They just didn't tell me.

They saw me coming a mile away. I couldn't wait to tell them about all my experience (thinking, rightly, that it made me a more attractive adopter) and they gave me the toughest pup they had!:scared:

They were right in that I would never give up on a pup, but they also took advantage of me by misrepresenting the dog.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

JessiesGirl said:


> Oh yeah! Totally! By the time she hit a year, people on the street were telling me she was some sort of pit-type, as was the vet. Big surprise! I never wanted a bully breed, but well, I've got one!
> 
> We've made it work. I'd never give up on any dog I own. But man, was there a learning curve on the bully breeds!:eek6:


think how much you have learnt! 
I know I am a much better person now then I was before I got Ray, he has enriched me in ways that I cannot even describe. Had it been an easy ride I would have learnt nothing.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

dodigna said:


> I got Ray aged 5 months as a lab staffiex, imagine my face when he grew into a staffiesharpeix
> 
> OP, some rescue places are very good at matching the right dog to the right home, I think the Dog Trust might be one. Your best bet is to visit, visit, visit. When I visited my local rescue I specifically didn't want a staffie, but in the end that is what we got. We went to see him in his foster home and there where two more staffies there and two kittens; the mayhem was infectious! We where immediately hooked.


Yeah bet that was shocking as well, how is Ray as a Dog considering his breeding?

Looked at Dogs Trust, they look really good. Roden is the closest to me I think. Not had a look to see what dogs they have at the moment.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Dogs Trust In Roden have this dog a S.B.T cross










What do you think he is? Might be the photo but his head looks massive


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh they have a lurcher as well


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

dodigna said:


> think how much you have learnt!
> I know I am a much better person now then I was before I got Ray, he has enriched me in ways that I cannot even describe. Had it been an easy ride I would have learnt nothing.


Very true. Even though I would not have chosen this path, I did learn an awful lot when suddenly and unexpectedly becoming a bully breed owner!

But in the end, I feel badly cheated.

I grew up with lots of dogs-showing them. I thought I'd also have lots of dogs or get into agility or field trials, etc. Those dreams are long gone now, as I live with Cujo.

I got a rescue for all the right reasons. I knew more than the average bear about all things dog--health, training, socialization, etc. I thought I could do some good with at-risk dogs.

As it turns out, I have-with one and that has tied me up for 9 years now, likely to tie me up for 6 more. But with only one dog, due to her temperament issues. I honestly thought things would be far different. I thought I'd be a fosterer, that I'd get into dog sports. That I'd be able to enjoy life with a dog and enjoy other dog owners. Well, all that's off the table till Jess dies.

God, that sounds awful, doesn't it? I do lover her to bits! But she has brought about so many changes I never wanted or anticipated. :frown: God, even visiting family is an exercise now!:eek6:

I hope people get what I'm saying. I love my problem dog, and she will always have a great home with me. But there has been incredible sacrifice to provide that--financial, physical, emotional, strain to family relationships, completely cut off from the dog world, I can't easily travel and leave her behind, etc.

There are risks to these breeds, and they carry a price. I'm paying them. 9 years now, probably another 6 or so if we are lucky and her health holds out. *It is a life-changing event to have a dog-aggressive dog. 
* I'll never understand how people poo-pooh that as if it's nothing.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

JessiesGirl said:


> Very true. Even though I would not have chosen this path, I did learn an awful lot when suddenly and unexpectedly becoming a bully breed owner!
> 
> But in the end, I feel badly cheated.
> 
> ...


I fully understand the points you are trying to get across.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> I fully understand the points you are trying to get across.


Thanks. It's a hard road. I'd never give up on the Jester-she is part of my heart. But it does come at a cost if you end up with an ill-tempered dog.

I appreciate your willingness to hear and understand the 'worst case scenario'. It doesn't happen often, but does happen. People should know it can when they are thinking about these breeds, that's all.

I'm going to find a tissue now.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Yeah bet that was shocking as well, how is Ray as a Dog considering his breeding?
> 
> Looked at Dogs Trust, they look really good. Roden is the closest to me I think. Not had a look to see what dogs they have at the moment.


Like Jessiegirl, the rescue I got him from saw me coming 
He was 5 months old and in foster, for pups they made no temperament assessment, he came in with siblings and immediately labeled "shy". Siblings got into foster and he was left behind for a month. So, no socialization whatsover for a dog that had a shy nature til he was 4 months and got a foster placement. He was scared of everything, people, roads, dogs, noises.

The only ever safe place for him was the car. He did come out of his shell eventually, but once he hit one he got bitten by a dog, after that he went downhill again.

I would not say he has fear aggression as it is not as clear cut as that, he does sometimes like to bully dogs, especially bigger ones. He is good with small ones and will react if terrorised, but never in a way that would hurt them. But whenever he has had a go at a dog and the dog turned back on him he has, so far, always backed down. He has macho moments..

He is very manageable anyway and very responsive.

To answer your question in regards to the breed I had to do the intro to his life first as nature and nurture do go hand in hand, I believe that if he was adopted by a more experienced home with say at least another 2 or even 3 dogs to teach him about life he would have been much more confident. His issues are down to his nerves more then his breed, breed come to play when he would sometimes choose to freeze and stare rather then flee. He also has a medical, he has Elbow Displasya so he cannot rely on fleeing because of his bad legs so again, beside his breeds, he has to face up to the "enemy". On the other hand if he had ended up with people that didn't spot the initial issues and put the time to work with him he might have ended up far worse tempered.

In truth he is most certainly not a fighter, once he makes friends with a dog he is so incredibly tolerant. But i know which dogs he can cope with and which he can't so I try and help that way.

Today he was ambushed by a husky cross, normally he would have had a massive go, especially so because he was on lead, but the husky was joined by a jack russel, 2 lurchers and a lab so he knew to just put up with it, beside he loves lurchers so I immediately let him off because I knew his desire to make friends with the lurchers would overcome his distaste for a young husky! If his bully nature was what one is lead to believe, fearless as they are made to be he would have lashed out despite.

If I could go back in time I would have probably chosen an older dog, say over 3YO so their temperament is more set in place, alas, you live and learn!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am fully up for hearing bad sides to breeds.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

JessiesGirl said:


> Thanks. It's a hard road. I'd never give up on the Jester-she is part of my heart. But it does come at a cost if you end up with an ill-tempered dog.
> 
> I appreciate your willingness to hear and understand the 'worst case scenario'. It doesn't happen often, but does happen. People should know it can when they are thinking about these breeds, that's all.
> 
> I'm going to find a tissue now.


And you are right to post it, obviously my bullx is no where near as ill tempered as Jessie. I admire so much that you have stuck it out. Pass on the tissue girly!!


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

JessiesGirl, your posts have been very informative and especially your post about the sacrifices you've had to make due to having a dog aggressive dog, really puts into perspective what you might get when adopting this type of breed. So thanks for that


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

So would you say be cautious to what the rescues tell you about crosses? Especially puppies/younger ones when it may not visually be so apparent what the mix is?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

OP, I love both breeds you have in mind, but what I love of greyhounds is to watch them run a full pelt and could not risk getting one in the city with so many small dogs around, just in case...
But many people are very content with keeping them on lead, to me they are a sight!! 

Have you checked lurcher link? Loads of their dogs are in foster and have been for quite some time so their evaluation on behaviour tends to be fairly accurate, beware though they are counter surfers and take over the sofa :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

dodigna said:


> OP, I love both breeds you have in mind, but what I love of greyhounds is to watch them run a full pelt and could not risk getting one in the city with so many small dogs around, just in case...
> But many people are very content with keeping them on lead, to me they are a sight!!
> 
> Have you checked lurcher link? Loads of their dogs are in foster and have been for quite some time so their evaluation on behaviour tends to be fairly accurate, beware though they are counter surfers and take over the sofa :lol:


Going to look through that site, it was mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> So would you say be cautious to what the rescues tell you about crosses? Especially puppies/younger ones when it may not visually be so apparent what the mix is?


Yes. To be honest, it's difficult to tell the likely breeds in a very young mix pup. And to be fair, these dogs are often mixes of mixes!

I didn't see the pit in Jess at 6 mos, but knowing now, I can see how her ears should have been a clue that she wasn't primarily Labrador Retriever--I should have seen those ears as something else important. Her head was not shaped correctly for a 'mostly Lab ' either.

But in the US, there is a trend toward outright lying about likely breed mix if the breed is unpopular (like bully breeds).


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

Liquidsunshine said:


> JessiesGirl, your posts have been very informative and especially your post about the sacrifices you've had to make due to having a dog aggressive dog, really puts into perspective what you might get when adopting this type of breed. So thanks for that


You're welcome.

Honestly, I have a 'worst case scenario' situation here.

But had I known that she was a pit mix, I'd have been looking for different things, managing her differently, etc.

My first clue of a problem unfortunately occurred when she was boarded. It's as long story and it did not end well--a dog had surgery, a worker had two broken fingers--disaster!

Long story indeed.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Woah...sounds like a rough ride!
At least you're still here to tell the tale and so is Jess...you must be doing something right


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> i go to a dog park where there are lots of greys and staffs and the greys attack more than the staffs only a few days ago a grey dragged a border from 1 end of the park to the other 4 no reason poor thing was bleedin and a few weeks ago 1 attacked another dog in the double gate and tore its side off there was blood everywhere with a grey u have to keep them muzzled i have a staff cross and she is perfect


Out of interest were those greys on or off lead?


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

Liquidsunshine said:


> Woah...sounds like a rough ride!
> At least you're still here to tell the tale and so is Jess...you must be doing something right


Really, what I did right?

I learned her heritage. I learned her capacity for doing real harm.

Yes, I got her health checked by the vet, as thyroid could have played a role here. It didn't.

To be completely honest, I went to that vet visit prepared and expecting to euthanize her. She'd almost killed another dog, she'd broken two fingers in a kennel worker. I saw no other way. She was 16 mos at this point.

But this vet...

He went through it all with me and saved her life.

-Had she ever before been aggressive to humans? No, no she had not, at all.

-Had she ever gone after another dog? No, again, no, she had not in my experience.

So the vet's advice, after the thyroid test--this was her first incident. And biting the hand of a human trying to break up a dog fight is not at all considered to be 'human aggression-that's an idiot putting their hands in a dog fight'. Ookkaayy, I'm listening...

-Get her in to this behaviorist and work on the dog aggression. You will never, ever be able to trust her off lead again with other dogs around. Here's a muzzle, use it. You can deal with this as it's so far a one-time thing-best time to intervene.

And so we did.

I tried a few behaviorists, and many trainers. But really, the advice was what I got from the vet. A few of the trainers initially had hope that she was redeemable with other dogs, but they gave up. She is totally reliable with humans who aren't trying to break up a dog fight, and totally unreliable with other dogs. I spent several grand to confirm what the vet told me, cause I didn't want to believe it at first. But it is what it is.

I take her dog aggression very seriously. My fear isn't really so much for the other dogs--it's that an owner will put their hands in the middle of it, trying to protect their dog, and they'll need surgery!

My neighbors all have a flyer I prepared about my dog and why we will be turning around and avoiding them if we see them on walks. Swear to God, my biggest fear is that if the Jester somehow got loose, one of these well-meaning neighbors would bring her into their homes and she'd kill their dog. So they've all been warned not to take her in.

There are so many layers and levels to this dog-aggressive dog thing, it's unreal.

Frankly, in my state, if any of my neighbors called the dog warden, based on my letter to them? I could be facing an $800 USD per year dog license because I have a 'dangerous dog'. You just can't win. Try to do the right thing, get hit with a fine. Even though there have been 0 incidents for 7 years now. She had the one and it was over.

But I'd rather inform my well-meaning neighbors than take a risk of an incident.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> they were off lead the dog park is very popular 4 greys and huskys and other dogs that cant normally be let off as it has 6 foot high fence and double gates so they can run around but most do muzzle until they know its safe


Thanks was just interested. Alot of greyhound rescue reccommend they wear a muzzle due to prey drive.


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

Reading some of the post here I realise how lucky we got, Major is about as close to being the perfect dog and that is just down to pure luck.

The only issue we have had with Major is food agression but we are working on this and if it doesn't get better we will just feed him out the way so he can get on with it.

I only have ever had this Staffx, he looks very similar to the picture you posted, but I have no idea what mine is crossed with so couldn't guess about the picture. But reading from your lifestyles and what you are looking for in a dog and how responsible you seem to be in researching your breeds I think a Staff could be for you.

From my limited experience Staffs/Major needs:
- at least 1.5 hours of walks a day (this keep him chilled) but he could definitly do more, I have taken him out for 4hrs with lots of fetch and he still could have kept going.
- a firm hand, by this I mean discipline and clear rules then I truly think they (Major) will follow as they really do just want to please
- Major is quite happy with his own company, has never chewed anything and even when we have left him for a long time 4hrs+ he has been fine not chewed anything and so far have had no complaints from the neighbours.
- He is not a picky eater
- He is exceptionally easy to train

The list goes on, however I will reiterate we got VERY lucky, we went to the rescue to find out the process of adoption etc and saw him thought he look cute, asked about him, told we could take him 

As for dog aggression Major is as soft as it get with both humans and dogs of all ages, loves a belly rub. My parents have an old dog and Major is happy to leave him once told, we have walked him with puppies and he had great fun. This is the only time I have seen him show his teeth to a dog and that is because the puppy kept bumping him, in my opinion it was a far warning. Also we meet dog out all the time and he is happy to play, he once had a really hyper little dog trying to put his paws on his back and he didn't care. Major has also had quite a few dogs go for him and a couple have even made contact with their teeth and he hasn't flinched, growled or showed teeth.

Sorry for the unexpected long post, there are some risk to getting rescue dogs of any breed, I think my Staff is brilliant, I know this is my only experience of the breed but it has painted them in a great light.

Just thought of another bad point but this has already been pointed out, they do love a face lick.


I honestly think it could be a great dog for you, just keep doing what you're doing and you'll be fine what ever breed you choose.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> yes they do and any grey owner will tell u this there are several regulars that now come over without a muzzle but it took time to trust them they really r sweet dogs a few laps and its time to go home im bloody there 4 a few hours lol and when they want a stroke they will lean up against u lol


Yeah if I get a grey then I will muzzle it up at least until I get a feeling etc for how it can be trusted.
And yeah heard how greys love leaning on you :thumbup:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I've read your post and all the comments with interest, most points were valid but one member is obviously American because of the constant reference to Pit and Pit Types, what you are considering is a Staffie or a Staffie X which I think you'll find is a different dog, as you've already discovered if you mention Staffie on PF you'll open up a whole tin of worms!, you'll get the anti staffie brigade who will cite various attacks on people and other dogs by staffies :scared:, and on the other hand you'll get Staffie owners (myself included) who will tell you of their unrivalled loyalty, loving nature and eagerness to please , I never regret getting our Staffie (Louie the dog) from our local Rescue, we were initially told that he was a Staffie X but since he was seen by a Staffie breeder we are reliably informed that he is an Irish Staffordshire Bull Terrier and to prove a point the breeder brought out her own Irish Staffordshire Bull Terrier and when stood alongside Louie the dog it was like looking at twins!, albeit different colours, hers was a perfect blue!, so an Irish Staffordshire he is!, he was approximately 5 months old when we got him so we have decided to put his official birth date as the 1st of April 2010 (as he can be such a fool), he has been clean from day 1 and has never even peed in the house!, he wasn't lead trained and is something we're still working on as he still on occasion pulls!, he picked up stop, sit and wait very quickly, we are fine tuning his leave it! as he always finds interesting things  while we are out, a lot of his walks take place off lead and he has always proved trustworthy with other dogs and people, both friends and strangers, he plays regularly plays with a variety of dogs from feisty little terriers to aloof Weimaraners and hyper Boxers and Malamutes, his recall isn't perfect as he sometimes goes off on a tangent if something has caught his attention :frown:, getting to know him has been a learning curve  but one which I have enjoyed and I always thought of myself as dog savvy :arf:, as for exercise, I have done 3-4 miles with him including the best part of an hour running around on a beach (him not me!) and I cannot wear the bugger out!!, you will always get conflicting opinions when asking for advice, even on here , unfortunately some members seem to concentrate on the negative aspect of things, while some are self professed experts of everything 'dog', take it all on board, you'll soon be able to sort it out :thumbup:, I can't comment on Greyhounds as I know nothing about them but a lot of members swear by them, while others swear at them , take your time and choose, the right dog is out there for you and keep on posting on PF asking whatever and letting us know how you are getting on :thumbup: :thumbup:. wayne.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am sure whatever breed I get/some has there is a brigade of followers and a brigade of haters 

And it's good to hear both sides, it helps weigh things up in my head, and whatever breed I get will be as a result of research.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Not read the whole thread (gosh its long) But I have lurchers and my mum. Mum had a greyhound 30 years ago. Eli is my big greyhound typical lazy fast lad. Loki who we had last year at 4 months old has turned out to be a bull lurcher. My only contact with bull breeds up until then was loose dogs that made silly boys look big and 'ard. But since having Loki have learnt what a cuddly loving licky breed they can be completely changed my opinion of them.
:thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sheen and Eli said:


> Not read the whole thread (gosh its long) But I have lurchers and my mum. Mum had a greyhound 30 years ago. Eli is my big greyhound typical lazy fast lad. Loki who we had last year at 4 months old has turned out to be a bull lurcher. My only contact with bull breeds up until then was loose dogs that made silly boys look big and 'ard. But since having Loki have learnt what a cuddly loving licky breed they can be completely changed my opinion of them.
> :thumbup:


Yeah it is fairly long 

Your dogs sound adorable.


----------



## andy7418 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jessiegirl's story is a sad one

My tale of Floyd, the rescue Staffie/Staffie X (no idea what he is really) couldn't be further from hers

Last June, we visited a rescue centre on a bit of a whim. We had been thinking about getting a companion for Boo, our other dog (a terrier mix) but hadn't seriously considered breeds or anything like that.

So me, OH and Boo get out the car, and Boo promptly gets back in again, refusing to come out, as the noise of 50+ dogs barking was a bit overwhelming for her. We speak to the rescue owner and tell her what we could be looking for - good with other dogs, doesn't take up a whole 2-seater sofa - and have a walk around - "browsing" if you like.

Of course, we walk straight past the scarred, skinny brown unhealthy looking staffy without giving him a second glance, but the rescue owner gets him out of his cage - "this one could be good for you" - he runs up to us, all waggy and bouncy - then promptly runs off, smelling all the other cages.

She says that he came to the rescue centre the week before, from a pound up in Hull, and that he was a stray. No other info. No idea about age (best guess was about 1 year old) She suggests we take him for a day to see how he gets on with Boo (still in the car) at home etc, so we sling him in the car, and off we go.

Within a few hours we had learnt 'Nigel' was:

-seriously underweight
-covered in scars
-no training
-not housebroken
-no manners
-relentless appetite

Boo wasn't too sure of him and tried to stay out of the way. Giving him wary glances:










The one day turned into 3 days. The name 'Nigel' had to change! We put him in various situations to see how he would get on.

And...

He is the least dog aggressive dog I have ever seen. Sure, he is bouncy and wants to play with other dogs, but even a tiny chihuahua has scared him off. There is simply not an aggressive bone in his body. He has had an Italian Greyhound literally hanging from his jowls, trying her best to beat him up and his tail is still wagging.










here they are together!

We constantly meet other dogs when on our walks and he is great with all of them, playing with the ones who want to play, and ignoring the ones that don't.

He is unbelievably affectionate and his constant desire to be cuddled can slightly annoying at times. He is so eager to please, it was easy to teach him basic commands.

So the 3 days turned into 8 months, so far - and we have no intention of ever giving him back (we did return to make a donation!)

His bad points: Number one has to be those farts. He does have a fairly sensitive tummy. We haven't yet found a toy that he is unable to destroy - even those ones for powerful chewers don't last for very long. He thinks he is a lap-dog. He pulls on the lead, which we have tried many tactics to improve, but so far unsuccessfully. He has no fear and jumped out of a second storey window onto concrete to say hello to some passer's-by. No injuries at all, just a very concerned owner!

He doesn't like to swim, and will go no deeper into water than about 6 inches. He can be a bit clumsy, banging into things etc.

I know ours is just one example of a Staffy - and perhaps we got lucky - but please don't let worries of Dog Aggression put you off. They are simply a wonderful breed.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

andy7418 said:


> Jessiegirl's story is a sad one
> 
> My tale of Floyd, the rescue Staffie/Staffie X (no idea what he is really) couldn't be further from hers
> 
> ...


He is a cutie 

Worries of Dog aggression are not putting me off at all, but obviously I am considering it, and would be foolish not to. And that said staffies are not the only breed known for dog aggression


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

JessiesGirl said:


> I'm not going to continue to argue with people who do not know their facts. I hesitated to even get into this thread, as I expected to be attacked and that has certainly been the experience.
> 
> These breeds do have some unique concerns.
> 
> ...


This is a discussion in which I asked for credible sources to support some of the info that you claim about these types of dogs, whether that be Pitties or bull breeds as you interchange the two throughout.

Its convenient to just bow out when asked for such info. I am truly sorry that you have had this experience with your dog and I applaud you hanging in there with her and working with her.
I would be interested to know what sort of help exactly that you have sought for her and where you are.

But to base your 'opinion' on your experience with one individual which is your personal job is not helping clear the facts from the myths about these dogs.

You rudely state that I do not know the facts but you have clearly ignored several yourself in your responses i.e. nobody ever compared these dogs, and we are talking about UK Staffies NOT PITTIES. 
And you have also ignored conveniently that I am basing any info on lots and lots of credible resources regarding behaviour and personal experience with hundreds of these types of dogs. Plus decades of both academic and experience based work in dog behaviour, with these and thousands of domestic dogs of different types.

I am not biased about these dogs nor am I blind to the individual considerations these and all other dogs require - BUT I will not stand to have one person's unfortunate experience with an individual further add to the media hype and plain old BS spouted about these dogs that contributes to death sentences for them everyday.

The less rubbish there is out there on a topic and the more actual education and credible info the better - this also allows people to make up their own minds based on ALL the info. 
For those who are interested in finding out actual real life info on these dogs google Diane Jessup for more on working PItties or Drayton Michaels a positive behaviour consultant who deals almost exclusively with real Americal Pit Bull Terriers.
Nobody is denying the past of these dogs nor the function they have been developed for and EVERY dog must be prepared for.
But these considerations are overtaken by hype and rumour.

Its such a shame that people presenting as proponents of these dogs so readily attack them with mistruths and misrepresent them - I thought that was the job of media and bullie-haters :confused1:

Respond if you like or not but if so please do with objective info from credible sources.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just to confirm it is Staffordshire Bull Terriers I am looking at, not:

American Staffordshire Terriers
or
American Pit Bull Terriers

Yes they do all have the same reason behind their existance, so on that front JessiesGirl has a good point. She is evidence why researching is so important and also how going via a rescue centre is not always 100% foolproof, as have others provided evidence.

But all the breeds above, although have the same reason behind their existance, are different breeds, hence why there is the banning/restrictions on ownership of Pitties in numerous counties worldwide and not S.B.T's. Another breed bred for the same kind of reasons as the above is the English Bulldog, a dog who now could not be any more further away from it's orginal use.

I agree many people within the public, group all the above breeds with the same label, which is sad for all of them, especially S.B.T's in this country. 

But I can also see some of the points JessiesGirl is trying to get across, and that is do not walk into dog ownership blindly and ensure you do your research. And that you may end up with a dog that will never get on with other dogs, so if wanting more dogs, then you would be limited. 

That said all her points can be transfered to any breed, so is it really that important if she is talking about her dog, her mums dog or the dog down the road?

Nor have I decided on a Staffie for sure, I am just trying to be more open with what options I could accept when I go to a rescue. How unfair would it be if I go to a centre and see little Jack, who suits me perfectly but I reject just because he is a Staffie, or see little Daisy, again who is perfect, but I reject just because she is a King Charles Spaniel. Yes there are some dogs I will have to rule out, just because of their breed, i.e I can not have a dog that howls such as a Husky or Malamute due to the danger of annoying my neighbours, but all I am trying to do is keep my options open so as to give a good home to a rescue dog regardless of it's breed.


----------



## andy7418 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well done to you jamie for not taking the decision lightly - it sounds as though you are going to make a considered and excellent dog owner and I wish you luck. Just let us know what you eventually decide! Cough...staffy.....cough


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will keep you all posted


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Fantastic answer Jamie - pity there aren't more people like you are out there, putting so much effort into finding the right dog! :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Colette said:


> Fantastic answer Jamie - pity there aren't more people like you are out there, putting so much effort into finding the right dog! :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Every staffie that has come into the pet shop I work at has been very loving and friendly


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Just to chuck my 10 penneth worth in...

A few weeks ago we nipped to Cheshire dogs home for a nosey as we were after another dog to keep Rupert company during the day plus we really wanted to give a rescue a home.

My OH was desperate for a staff but I had reservations, simply as they are so strong and Rupert can ber very in your face with other dogs, and I was petrified about him naffing the other dog off to the point were it would snap and really hurt him.

Just as we were about to leave, not seeing any dog that we really thought was appropriate, the lady behind the counter mentioned that there was a 14 week old staff x pup if we wanted to see him.

The rest they say is history. We brought our baby home and he's not going anywhere. 

I have my own theories about what happened to him given the way he acts around certain things in the house and certain things when we are out (he literally cacked himself when we saw a man with a walking stick, and is petrified if my OH gets the brush or mop out to help cleaning).

At first I had my own reservations, not about the fact that he was a staff, just that we have no idea wht the hell he is crossed with. But I tell you what, i wouldn't be without him. He's such a little character, him and Rupert are inseperable and he just loves his cuddles. He is currently climbing all over my OH who is asleep on the sofa, trying to find an ear to lick.

He's been an instant hit with my dad, who's got a soft sport for staffs anyway, and I've become so more defensive of them as a breed now I have one.

I can't want to see him grow up and I love the fact that every day he makes a bit more progress, be it a full blown love-session of licks that lasts 5 minutes, to a simply laying down with his head on my feet. 

Harvey is very warey of other dogs but happy to meet them if his big brother Rupert does so before hand.

I'd have a house full of them, they are such a badly represented breed of dog and it breaks my heart to think that there are so many of them stuck in rescues.

I just keep praying that everyone out there finds their Harvey.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> Just to chuck my 10 penneth worth in...
> 
> A few weeks ago we nipped to Cheshire dogs home for a nosey as we were after another dog to keep Rupert company during the day plus we really wanted to give a rescue a home.
> 
> ...


That's a really good story, thanks for sharing it :thumbup:

Where is the Cheshire Dogs Home, if I can ask?


----------



## petsandpaws (Sep 3, 2010)

I have 3 staffies all as daft as a brush! - but I always believe ANY dog can be aggressive and most of the time its the owners fault not the dogs!!

Staffie bad points - they are mental & I dont think they ever calm down, Their farts are evil...worst you will ever smell (our youngest is a 6month old girl & would put any grown man to shame) They pinch your bed/sofa, they lick you to death & constantly want attention & they snore for england!

Staffie good points all of the above & more!!

I get a few people when I walk mine "aviod" me just because I have staffs - its a shame people judge a book by the cover. Tilly is 1 & half and loves playing with other dogs but some people steer clear - its a shame because I want them to interact with other dogs and play. 

Give a staffie a chance you wont regret it, they are the most loyal dog you will find!! - They have a bad name because of the chavs who use them as a status symbol.

Oh last bad point I forgot to mention they will cost you a fortune in toys cus they rip everything up - even the tough dog toys!!:thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> That's a really good story, thanks for sharing it :thumbup:
> 
> Where is the Cheshire Dogs Home, if I can ask?


its part of/sister dogs home to Manchester:

Manchester & Cheshire Dogs' Home - Caring for & Rehoming Stray & Abandoned Dogs

Cheshire dogs home is actually in Warrington, in the North West.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

petsandpaws said:


> I have 3 staffies all as daft as a brush! - but I always believe ANY dog can be aggressive and most of the time its the owners fault not the dogs!!
> 
> Staffie bad points - they are mental & I dont think they ever calm down, Their farts are evil...worst you will ever smell (our youngest is a 6month old girl & would put any grown man to shame) They pinch your bed/sofa, they lick you to death & constantly want attention & they snore for england!
> 
> ...


Agree with all the above, someone crossed the road the other day to avoid us. Isn't it pathetic.

And Harvey's farts are disgusting...and he snores for england.

But he's a great hot water bottle!!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

petsandpaws said:


> I have 3 staffies all as daft as a brush! - but I always believe ANY dog can be aggressive and most of the time its the owners fault not the dogs!!
> 
> Staffie bad points - they are mental & I dont think they ever calm down, Their farts are evil...worst you will ever smell (our youngest is a 6month old girl & would put any grown man to shame) They pinch your bed/sofa, they lick you to death & constantly want attention & they snore for england!....I snore and fart :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry not read the whole thread


BAD POINT
when staffies bite they don't let go !

i had my SIL round mine today after a incident involving her friends staff and a elderly dog, it took them 25mins to get it off the dog  

My mum has a staffie whos daft as a brush at home, was very well socialized, got her level one at dog training. My mum is nearly, 50 church going, dog loving person and at 2 1/2 for no reason her dog turned on another staff for no reason on the school run. Mum had walked her up the school every school day for 2 years no issue, she was vet checked the next day with no problem found. 

I love her, would i ever trust her NO as the damage she could do so quickly is quite scary.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Staffies aren't born with bad points, it's the owner that teaches them!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Sorry not read the whole thread
> 
> BAD POINT
> when staffies bite they don't let go !
> ...


But that could quite easily be ANY dog thought, that's the point.

Boils down to the fact that staffs have strong jaws, but just because they can do more damage than say a JRT, doesn't mean that a JRT with the same issues should be trusted more because of the fact it doesn't do as much damage.

Same argument that its ok for small dogs to bite as it doesn't hurt as much, unacceptable behaviour in dogs is unacceptable behaviour, no matter what the size.

I don't think the fact that the dog here is a staff is relevant, and that's what baffles me about stories like this.

I often ask people who say they avoid staffs (not saying you have, but others have) because one has bitten their dog before, if they would avoid all labs if one had bitten their dog. They look at me as if I'm stupid and say "no, labs are not agressive"


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the posts :thumbup:

I will check out that centre as it's within travelling distance :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

slakey said:


> Staffies aren't born with bad points, it's the owner that teaches them!


i am 100% sure my mum didn't "teach" her ffs   :mad5:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

No it's not acceptable for any dog to bite, but i would never want to be responsible for one that can do soo much damage!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> i am 100% sure my mum didn't "teach" her ffs   :mad5:


And I'm 100% sure the dog wasn't born like that otherwise it would have done it before then.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

slakey said:


> And I'm 100% sure the dog wasn't born like that otherwise it would have done it before then.


i disagree i think generations of chav breeding has damaged the breed temperament .


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

So if a dog is bred by a "chav" it instantly has the trait to attack a person or animal? I don't think so.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Every breed can attack, but yes something like a S.B.T will have a stronger grip than other breeds. Can we just leave it as that and not get into an arguement about who is to blame for dogs attacking. :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

slakey said:


> So if a dog is bred by a "chav" it instantly has the trait to attack a person or animal? I don't think so.


no but they haven't bred there dog because of it's wonderful temperament, brilliant health scores and true to breed standard they have bred it for money. Therefore dogs of bad temperaments that no good breeder would ever be bred from have pups. How do you think dog breeds came about for certain jobs ?? through selective breeding to make them a certain shape and temperament!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

A dog is not born with aggression, it is taught by the owner.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> i disagree i think generations of chav breeding has damaged the breed temperament .


But it does beg the question why was it that once in the 2 and 1/2 years. has it done it since?

There's also always a reason a dog attacks, always a trigger. Be it fear, posessiveness or something else.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

slakey said:


> A dog is not born with aggression, it is taught by the owner.


yep my mum beats her dog daying, get's little dogs as bait for target practice ... what a [email protected]@king stupid thing to say.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Not really, 99% of the time dogs are taught to attack, they are not born to.

In some cases it will come down to the dog picking up bad vibes.

But if you're saying that all staffies are born to attack, you're looking to piss a lot of people off, and you're no good then the people wanting to ban and destroy the breed.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve not read all this other than the first and last few posts.

the only staffs i`ve met have been total sweethearts, just wanna be loved and are happy just to laze about and are so eager to please everyone. i have been attacked by a staffy and i still have the scars from when i was a kid but that was my own fault for trying to pet a strange dog i didn`t know. any dog can be aggressive, in fact from what i`ve seen from other forums breeds like labs attack more but seems to be covered up more. 

best thing you can do is go spend time with the dog you are thinking about adopting and consider any variables like whether you`ll be bringing kids into the home etc in the near future


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> yep my mum beats her dog daying, get's little dogs as bait for target practice ... what a [email protected]@king stupid thing to say.


I don't think he is saying that, really, do you?

I happen to agree though, I don't believe any dog is born vicious. You will get those more inclined to be snappy or fighters as that's what their breed is.

Something has happened that has triggered the dog to attack/bite. I doubt very much in this case that it was something your mum did but perhaps the dog was frightened of the other one?

My friend's lab absolutely hates springer spaniels. No real reason why that we can think of, other than the fact that as a puppy he was bitten by one. He goes mad when he sees one. Really bizarre.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My mums dog is a total sweetheart never growed at the kids loves to snuggle, i',m just saying i don't think i could own a dog that i could take control of if a situation arrose. 

Apart from this one time it was with a 6m pup submitting to her, she had meet the same pup on the school run that morning with no issue she is a loving family dog. But it took 3 people over 5 mins to get her off the pups thoat.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

its true some dogs just dont like other dogs they give off vibes to each other it could be anything like age size hight intact seasons jealousy food toys all sorts so no when a dog attacks its not always the owners fault when im over the dog park there are a few regulars who know they dont get on so when 1 turns up the other leaves simple there is a terrier that loves suki and will not share her he will have a go at any dog that comes near her we keep tellin him to share but if he gets to much she leaves lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

chianya said:


> *its true some dogs just dont like other dogs they give off vibes to each other it could be anything like age size hight intact seasons jealousy food toys all sorts so no when a dog attacks its not always the owners fault *when im over the dog park there are a few regulars who know they dont get on so when 1 turns up the other leaves simple there is a terrier that loves suki and will not share her he will have a go at any dog that comes near her we keep tellin him to share but if he gets to much she leaves lol


very well said :thumbup: rep


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

y thankyou kindly 4 the rep i dont get many lol im suprised i still make sence im normally in bed asleep by now but its my oh birthday and he has some mates round playin gran tourismo hes bloody 35 lol so im upstairs in bed with tv on and usin internet on his phone lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

chianya said:


> y thankyou kindly 4 the rep i dont get many lol im suprised i still make sence im normally in bed asleep by now but its my oh birthday and he has some mates round playin gran tourismo hes bloody 35 lol so im upstairs in bed with tv on and usin internet on his phone lol


bed time for me, it should of been 2 hours ago seen as my 3 year old had decided 6.30am is the new 8am  I often come home from work at midnight on the weekends to find hubs with GT on taking to friends through a headset  :lol: :lol:

SORRY FOR GOING OFF TOPIC


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Sorry not read the whole thread
> 
> BAD POINT
> *when staffies bite they don't let go !*
> ...


Bold added - this is again another well trotted out rumour about bull breeds and more often then not specifically staffies and pitties - they do not have jaws that differ in any physiological way to those of any other dogs. This is a fact.

Dog fights often take time to break up especially by those not experienced at doing this, not because of breed but because of size of the dogs involved, the behaviour of the dogs involved and because of teh arousal level of dogs involved.

With your mum's dog what damage did she do to the other dog?

I have yet to come across a dog-dog incident that happened 'for no reason' despite the claims of pet owners. Dog-dog communication is incredibly subtle and complex - the nuances of which are often missed by even the most experienced and fluent speaker of dog.

When the vet checked her was there a behaviour panel carried out?

I don't mean to pick and pick but the opinions from people about these dogs based on limited experience, often with only one individual, damage this breed and type, leads to the development of BSL, kills dogs and directly contributes to people being more likely to be bitten by dogs.

I understand that this is a discussion forum and I really do respect others' points of view but I can't help get riled up when irresponsible comments based on little actual info are directed at dogs of any type but especially these dogs.

I have not once denied that these dogs have a blood sport history and nor has anyone else as far as I can see. 
Nor has anyone denied that these, like any dog requires preparation as the OP is doing :thumbup: 
But myth, rumour and BS do not contribute to anyone understanding these or any dogs nor do they help anyone make an informed, educated decision.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can we stop arguing.

Staffies have killed/mauled people
Huskies have killed/mauled people
JRT have killed/mauled people
Labs have killed/mauled people
Akitas have mauled/killed people
American Pit Bull Terriers have done the same.

Just search google for evidence, and I am sure there any many more breeds who have done the same. 

Do people cross the road for JRT's????No but they have a high number of attacks to their name, even a few deaths.

I agree that an S.B.T does have a really strong bite, but please do not tarnish the breed just because of experiences, google will quickly show you, as mentioned above that alot of other breeds have mauled or killed.

As a close to this little rant, there are only 2 breeds (I think it's 2) where the Kennel Club in their breed standards mention suitability with children. The Staffordshire Bull Terrier is one of them, with this comment "Highly intelligent and affectionate especially with children." Is that really something which would be connected to such a "devil dog"?

Again I fully understand how there bite is alot stronger than some breeds (in fact, most others), is that something owners of S.B.T's consider? Of course it is. Any dog owner regardless of it's breed should be prepared for the situation of how to break if a fight. If you own a G.S.D, you should know how to break up a fight, if you own a yorkie, you should know how to break up a fight, etc etc. 

It's all about researching and preparing, all dogs give warnings before attacking, some vocal, some via body language.

S.B.T are not an agressive breed (yes they do have a dog aggressive trait, but they are one of a long list) but do have one of the strongest bites. And it is that fact, that owners need to be aware of, it is something I know and I am sure most S.B.T owners know.

Phew rant over, now lets all be friends :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## haddy (Jan 4, 2011)

well i was brought up from the age of 10/11 with a rescue greyhound, he was the softest most dosile dog i have ever met, loving, gentle, and no problems..he chose me at the rescue centre and i was determined that he was the dog we were bringing home.

The second "family" dog we have is Scruffy, she is a lurcher (greyhound x deerhound w/saluki somewhere in her not that you would know) we have had her since she was 6 months old, loves running, loves walks, but is also dosile, and a really calm dog.

My Dog...or should i say puppy is a Staffy, (a puppy of my boyfriends dog), i was there at the birth and i saw her everyday until i brought her home, i partly chose her she partly chose me. She was the quite, but playfull one of her litter, very human friendly (which is now obvious with her peeing with excitement), she is very lively, bubbly, and a bundle of fun, LOVES exersise, play and attention.


There are also a lot of lurchers that have staffys crossed into them, so they will show characeristics of both breeds.

which ever breed that you choose, you will have a PERFECT companion, a best friend for live. So my answer to your original question would be; no do not ignore staffys as a choice of breed, they are great along with greyhounds and lurchers.

Which ever type of dog you go for you will not have made a bad choice. All i will say is good luck, and hope you find a dog your looking for.


----------



## haddy (Jan 4, 2011)

tripod said:


> Bold added - this is again another well trotted out rumour about bull breeds and more often then not specifically staffies and pitties - they do not have jaws that differ in any physiological way to those of any other dogs. This is a fact.
> 
> Dog fights often take time to break up especially by those not experienced at doing this, not because of breed but because of size of the dogs involved, the behaviour of the dogs involved and because of teh arousal level of dogs involved.
> 
> ...


I would like to add, staffys do not have a locking jaw, it is a myth, they do on the other hand have a very powerfull jaw, along with many other hundreds of breed of dogs. This is not a Specific "staffy thing". As with my staffy right from the start i taught her that when i say "no" wether it was when she was trying to nibble me because she was teething or if i wanted a toy that she had in her possesion that she would let go.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

haddy said:


> well i was brought up from the age of 10/11 with a rescue greyhound, he was the softest most dosile dog i have ever met, loving, gentle, and no problems..he chose me at the rescue centre and i was determined that he was the dog we were bringing home.
> 
> The second "family" dog we have is Scruffy, she is a lurcher (greyhound x deerhound w/saluki somewhere in her not that you would know) we have had her since she was 6 months old, loves running, loves walks, but is also dosile, and a really calm dog.
> 
> ...


thank you, and thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i must say as much as i love staffs and they can be so affectionate, they do require a very strong leader, they do have the tendancy to be aggrsive towards other dogs. Lovely in the home but you have to keep an eye on them with other dogs. I know three people with staffs and all of them, two males and a female have issues with other dogs, they were taken to puppy classes, well socialised and have fantasitc owners, that did not teach them to be aggresive. It just ruins the joy of owning a dog if you know that if your dog got it's back up about somthing it could do a lot more damage than other breeds. 

i do belive temprement is 50% nature and 50% nurture, thats why if you look at a litter of puppies some are naturally submissive and quite and others are very boisterous and active. 

it is also very hard now to get a well bred staff, where i live you can pick one up for 50 quid and unfortunately most of the idiots that breed these dog for quick cash, dont breed for temprement. 1000's are being put down every week and why? because they are over bred, and people aint prepared for the hard work of owning them.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> jamie this debate could go on 4ever everyone likes and dislikes different breeds cross breeds 4 different reasons i think both dogs are lovely have met alot of them and their owners they have good and bad points same as any breed only u can make the right choice and when u do im sure u will be a brill owner no matter what breed u decide on


I agree :thumbup:
And so do all the Staffy owners around here who are all over 60, not a bit of Burberry in sight :thumbup:

Thank you for everyone who has posted whether good or bad points, I have listened to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

interesting question by another member - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/149049-worried-staffordshire-bull-terriers-worldwide.html


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Whether you get a staffy or greyhound or x of both either way you will be doing a good thing as these are the breeds mostly found in rescues.

I like both of your choices but do find myself drawn to greyhounds if out and about. They always seem so gentle and laid back with such sweet faces.

Sure when the time is right you will find your match ( probably end up with something completely different :lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Forgot to say have you looked at many tears rescue as they are based in Wales?

They do have a lot of ex breeding dogs that require homing with a resident dog. However they do also take in strays and pound dogs.

They have quite a lot of dogs and a good selection. Have a look at their website if you haven't already.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have always liked greyhounds, but until somebody mentioned them to me on here had not considered them as the breed for me. But the more I looked into them, I feel in love. I even bought a book on owning ex racing greyhounds. 

I have always like staffies as well and have stood up for them many times as a supposed "devil dog".

And the fact there is so many Greys/Lurchers/Staffies in rescues has led me to consider all of them. But you may be right I may end up with something completely different :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Forgot to say have you looked at many tears rescue as they are based in Wales?
> 
> They do have a lot of ex breeding dogs that require homing with a resident dog. However they do also take in strays and pound dogs.
> 
> They have quite a lot of dogs and a good selection. Have a look at their website if you haven't already.


I think I have looked, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Have you checked the adoption pages on here??

There are usually staffs and greyhounds on there most of the time.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Have you checked the adoption pages on here??
> 
> There are usually staffs and greyhounds on there most of the time.


Yes, but at the moment I have had to hold off as my bathroom and kitchen are both out of use due to ceilings collapsing. So do not want to bring a dog into this situation. Once it's sorted I will take the next step and fill in forms etc with centres.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

chianya said:


> its true some dogs just dont like other dogs they give off vibes to each other it could be anything like age size hight intact seasons jealousy food toys all sorts so no when a dog attacks its not always the owners fault


Of course not, but that's what I mean. There have been some external factors, not just the dog being born that way.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Whether you get a staffy or greyhound or x of both


Nah, don't get a x of both...get BOTH instead!!

:thumbup: problem solved.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> Nah, don't get a x of both...get BOTH instead!!
> 
> :thumbup: problem solved.


That thought has crossed my mind :lol:
Though would not get them at the same time


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

I havnt read the whole thread 18 pages!! so if this has already been said or you've decided on the breed already just ignore me lol!

Ive always owned staffies, and I love the breed.
There are some bad points, staffies love to chew my 2 have just started to stop and they are 2 and 3 but if they can get one of the kids toys they will.

For exsample they took the door off my washing machine (when it was closed) took out all the washing and ripped it to shreds, they steel and chew shoes, the skirting boards, arcitrav (sp), they started to eat the wall in the utility room, they chewed the back step, eaten an untold amount of dog beds and leads and collars.

They had an untold amount of toys but just preferred my things.
Ive had staffies in flats before and found that crate training was the best option as when we went out he went straight in there and was no trouble he rarely barked and that way he didnt eat my home!!

Ive never ever owned a staffie that was dog aggressive but have known of them, all of mine have been pups though and have been well socialised from day one.

In my experience ive never known such a powerful and somtimes scary looking breed to be so soft, my staffies are loyal and loving and protectors of my family there brilliant with kids other dogs cats and in our house snakes and lizards also!!

Hope this helps and if not sorry :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you tapir and natz :thumbup:


----------



## petsandpaws (Sep 3, 2010)

My staffs are great with other dogs BUT i make sure they are socialised as soon as they had there 2nd injection & can go out then I start to socialise. My mom & dads staff they had from 3yrs old - great with people & bitches but hates male dogs - never gone for one but I woudnt trust him with another male.

I think it is unfair to say "chavy" breeders - not all people who own or breed them are chavs. My brother and his wife breed them & show them ....they are kennel club members all vet checked etc etc. Yes they have alot of chavs ringing after them asking if they would sell for £50 or £100 which are always refused.

Alot of people who dislike staffs have never owned one and just go on what the media say. - in a survey of the top 10 most dangerous breeds included german shepards,dalmations & chow chow......needless to say no staffies!

Any dog can be nasty & any dog can turn & i would never trust any dog 100% . 

Im not saying all staffs are angels, but most are....its just a few stupid owners who dont care much for the animal, dont train them, think its funny to tell the dog to chase others etc etc


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Daynna said:


> Only bad points of the ones here are that most are dog aggressive BUT they are all super friendly with people and give some of the best kisses and tail whips lol
> 
> I fell in love with one a few weeks ago a stunning girl she was, soooo sweet she wouldve laid down for a week if I was there to give her belly rubs!


I have to disagree with that, dogs are social animals and just because they are staffys sdosnt mean they are aggressive.

A dog is what you as an owner make it after all.


----------



## sas2506 (Feb 22, 2011)

We rescued a Staff/Staff cross at the start of Jan, at very very short notice (got a call Saturday evening that he was in desparate need of a home, due to be put down on the Monday, and then collected him Sunday!!).

Our experience with Chip so far...

Hes about one, was a stray before he was in kennels and we didn't know anything about his past life. He came to us a bag of skin and bones, but has now bulked out to a respectable size, and had scabs on his face and neck. We collected him from a local rescue who had collected him that morning from the other kennels (about 40+miles away), so they didn't know anything about his temperment. Hes called Chip because he was from Chipping Norton!

When he arrived home, I introduced him my partner, his mum and partner (who happened to be there!) and my housemate. He sniffed us all, and then greeted my partner with lots of kisses and bouncyness! We introduced him to our other dog (a 16+ yr old collie/spaniel cross, Bailey) outside out ground floor flat, in a neutral zone with them both on leads, where he seemed interested in Bailey. Bailey doesn't mind other dogs unless they bug him repeatedly, and didn't seem to mind Chip too much, as he explored the area on his lead. We then introduced him briefly to my partners mums new dog (shes had him since winter solstice, and hes a complete mix!), and they got on ok on leads.

When he arrived he didn't know how to sit, and didn't know his own name. Since then, he will sit on command (learnt within the first few days with the help of a few treats) and can lie down, give you his paw and stop when walking on the lead. Chip loves to jump up at people when he meets them, or if they have something he wants (ie, toothbrush or ball!), but when asked to get down hes willing to comply. He pulls a lot on the lead which we are working on, but we didn't expect any less from a puppy! He can't seem to decide if he wants to play or fight with other dogs he meets, so we keep him on the lead for most walks.

Since he arrived we have had him neutered as he kept trying to mount Bailey, but they now seem to get on really well with each other - Bailey has become more playful and will ask for a ball again if Chip has one! He has a couple of bad points - he snores, and sometimes has nightmares which can be hard to wake him from. He also doesn't like to be left on his own, but we are trying to leave him for a few mins every day to get him used to it - luckily my partner is unemployed and is at home all the time for now!

Chip loves his chew toys, and likes to nibble on arms when we let him, though its a rather bad habit, he takes comfort in it and responds well to the word "gentle" or "gently". My partner refuses to discourage the chewing at the moment as its only with me, him and our housemate that he nibbles at. Hes brillant with other people, but when scared likes to bark. He loves to look out the window and watch the world go by, and no longer barks at the postman! He lovesssss sleeping between me and my partner, and sleeps huge amounts - infact, hes cuddled between us on the sofa sleeping right now!

We had a negative experience with him and my partners mums dog though. We were walking them one gray afternoon and it was empty in the park except for us (its a large park, but not enclosed), so we decided that as the dogs were getting on ok on the lead, we should let them off. Her dog (Toby) is well behaved off the lead and comes when called, though Chip we weren't sure about, but as it was empty, we let them off. Unfortunately, Chip loved his freedom and Toby likes to jump when he plays, and Chip got defensive with him. They had a scuffle and we put Chip back on the lead. Tried again later on but they fought and had to be separated.

However, we have found another local park thats fully enclosed and we can take Chip there to let him off the lead with a ball. He willingly comes back - especially if you have another ball, and we are planning on introducing him to other dogs as well soon.

Hes ever so well behaved off the lead at home though, he comes when called from our shared garden, and is ever so pleased when we let him walk the last few 100 yards to the house while he holds his own lead!

I love him <3

(This is him looking all skinny the first night we had him!)


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thank you 

Staffys are no more agressive than any other breed, if tehy dog is brought up in teh wrong way by idiotic owners who want an agressive dog yes it will be agressive, but me and my partner have 2 male staffords both as good as gold with other dogs even if a dog has a go at them, they dont do anything back. My brother and my partners brother both have male staffords too and get on fantasticly. i have a friend who has a female staffy gets on fine with them. 
The family dog tara who is a collie cross corgie is the one to watch out for she can be snapppy with other dogs if they go for her on a number of occasions dogs have gone for stanlie and she has gone for them and he just hides.

I know many people who have staffords and they are not dog agressive, just because they were and unforantly are still used to fight other dogs dosnt mean it is something that is "in the breed".

I also can understand that some people who have had their dogs attacked by a stafford may be warry of them whislt walking them but not all are the same and you shouldnt judge a book by its cover. 

Being a stafford owner i for one get really annoyed that people lift there dogs up cross the road run into the road, move children out of the way. just to avoid stan n hooch that wouldnt hurt a flea.

As i type this tehy on asleep on the bed with their kitty brother.


----------



## sas2506 (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree, it bugs me when people pick up their dogs to avoid mine, but sometimes its a good thing - we walked past 2 young girls with tiny chiwawa puppies, and they picked them up as they saw me coming - Chip didn't notice them they were so small, but he would have gone for a sniff and frightened the life out of them as hes about 10 times their size!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing stories and photos :thumbup:
It's all aiding my decision


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Just posted these credible source based position statements in the training/behaviour forum here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...ullie-dog-dog-aggro-human-directed-aggro.html


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> I am an active single male.
> I live in a flat on the 1st floor (this may be changing...
> ...I also have to consider noise.
> 
> ...


ACTIVE is good, if U are thinking pittie-types; Bull Terriers, Staffies, Boxers, etc, are athletic & very active - 
*much more so!* than are Greyhounds, Whippets, Deerhounds, Lurchers, etc.

Greys are often perfectly happy with a good gallop every 2 or 3 days, and a nice long walk daily - 
20-mins twice daily on leash moving briskly, plus perhaps 10 or 15 minutes of chasing a ball or flirt-pole rag, 
is plenty for most - *conversely* a Staffy can run, leap, tug, fetch, parkur, swim, etc, for an hour 
every day, and still have energy to *burn!* a backpack with weights or some weight-pulling, 
like a tire attached to a harness, is a good idea to take the ants out of their pants. 

whatever a Staffy, pitbull or other bully-breed is doing, right now, they do it with Enthusiasm. 
if they fight, play, run, tug, irritate, tease, wrestle, pester, bully, resist!... they do it ALL with intensity.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Staffys are no more [aggressive] than any other breed, if the dog is brought up
> in [the] wrong way by idiotic owners who want an aggressive dog, yes [the dog] will be aggressive,
> but [our] 2 male Staffies [are] both as good as gold with other dogs even if a dog has a go at them,
> they dont do anything back.


i am not saying all Staffies, Bull-Terriers, APBTs, Am Bulls, AmStaffs, and similar breeds are dog-aggro, 
but it is a heritable trait - and it does show up, even in dogs reared from puphood by good owners who 
do all the right things - train the dog humanely, keep them well socialized, go to puppy play-groups, 
take a training class, etc - it can *still* show up, generally as they move from 12-WO thru 16-WO 
and especially into puberty, initial mild over-excitement or too-intense interest becomes a chip 
on the shoulder, or physical bullying - shoving, posturing up on toes, hackling, tail jacked high & stiff, 
hard eyes, body-slams, shoulder-bumps, etc.

it is then time to find a reputable, credentialed trainer, CAAB, COAPE or APBC member; 
an APDT-uk or APDT-Ireland trainer in their respective countries would be the minimum i'd recommend - 
not a 'listener', Cesar-wannabe, Bark-Bluster or any other franchisee, but someone who will use science-based 
reward weighted training for the B-Mod; rolling, pinning, collar-jerks, etc, are not going to fix it.

_*changing how the dog feels about other dogs, will change their behavior.*_ 
B-mod is about changing emotional responses :thumbup: which is far more permanent, as it addresses 
the root - not the symptom - of the problem behaviors.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tapir said:


> have you considered a Pondenco?
> 
> SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home


Not not as yet.


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

my staffy x is my best friend - his only bad point is he barks alot lol - but thats just him


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Met a really friendly one today :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

on my travels. It would not stop licking my hand lol


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Also keep seeing another lady almost daily walking her greyhound


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you looked at LurcherLink? Lurcher Link :: View Forum - Lurcher Link Homeless Hounds


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Have you looked at LurcherLink? Lurcher Link :: View Forum - Lurcher Link Homeless Hounds


Yes had a look through, but my plans are on hold at the moment due to the fact I am getting moved due to problems with this flat (never had hot water, or heating, 2 ceilings are currently on the floor and etc).


----------

